# 9 June 2015:  Edmonton P/C Daniel Woodall, R.I.P.



## The Bread Guy (9 Jun 2015)

Condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the fallen  

This from Postmedia News:


> The man believed to have killed an Edmonton police officer and injured his partner after firing off more than 50 shots in 10 minutes Monday night was found dead in the basement, police say.
> 
> The shooter, Norman Raddatz, 42, was wanted for criminal harassment of a local family when police Const. Daniel Woodall, 35, and his partner Sgt. Jason Harley, 38, showed up at a west-end home to arrest him.
> 
> ...


More media coverage here.

This from the Edmonton PS:


> Members from the EPS Homicide Section and ASIRT continue to investigate the violent and deadly shooting incident that took the life of an EPS officer Monday evening outside of a west Edmonton residence.
> 
> Several officers arrived on scene at the west-end residence just before 8 p.m. Monday, June 9, 2015, to assist Const. Daniel Woodall and other members, in their attempts to execute a bylaw warrant and to serve new criminal charges relating to a criminal harassment investigation against Norman Raddatz, 42.
> 
> ...



Standby for more media coverage of these guys ....


----------



## Retired AF Guy (9 Jun 2015)

More from the Canadian Press, published under the usual caveats of the Copyright Act.



> *Neighbours paint picture of troubled man in Edmonton police shooting*
> 
> By Chris Purdy and John Cotter, The Canadian Press — Jun 9 2015
> 
> ...



 Article Link


----------

